# flowerhorn and dovii



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

now i hear the dovii needs 240 at least is that really true cause ive seen flowerhorns damn near as big as doviis well at least as fat in 90-125-175-180 gallon tanks why is that i want a flowerhorn or rd but the dovii is an impressive fish also thx

p.s this will be for a 180 gallon and can dovii be with other fish i hear no but if flowerhorns are just as aggresive or rd's and in big enought tanks they can be communtity fish why cant dovii or umbee?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

I keep my 12 inch FH in a 125..

if your dovii gets big then buy him a big tank.. but they are slow growers after 10 inches.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

a male dovii can get up to 28". females stay smaller at around 18". you could hold a dovii in a 180 for quite a while because like peacock said once they hit a certain point their growth rate slows down alot. a flowerhorn can get 14"+ depends on the type. one can be held in a 75g. dovii's can be in a tank with other fish in big enough tanks, but I would not recomend it because of the fishes size, power, and agressive attitude.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

it should work in a 180g for a while, but long term (like, 2-3+ years from now) I think you* may *need to look into a larger tank. Basically depends on how big the dovii grows and how those two get along. Both are nasty fish, and its not really possible to tell which one will become the dominant of the two.

In the wild, dovii can reach 30", but in the aquarium I've yet to see a valid claim on a dovii of even 20" SL.

If you want it, I'd go for it. At the very least, youll have 2 years to think things out. Assuming one doesn't kill the other, of course.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

this shows a picture of a dovii that the guy says is 28"....

http://community-2.webtv.net/MorganaLaFey/...Page/page3.html
at the bottom


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

That is Stan.

Me and another serious aquarist, GTS, have been trying to get in touch with him for several weeks, now. We want him to PROVE that fish is actually 28". We've gotten no word from him whatsoever, I've emailed him twice about it and have gotten no response.

We are both starting to come to the conclusion that the guy is totally full of sh*t. He made a momentary appearance on Aquamojo.com to state that his dovii was 28" as well, on a dovii thread, giving us that picture. Then he just vanished off into the sunset without further trying or offering to back up his claim.

Here's the email i sent him in May:*

"Current Folder: Sent Sign Out 
Compose Addresses Folders Options Search Help Piranha-Fury

Message List | Delete | Edit Message as New Previous | Next Forward | Forward as Attachment | Reply | Reply All

Subject: Controversy regarding Dovii max size 
From: [email protected] 
Date: Sun, May 23, 2004 6:22 pm 
To: [email protected] 
Priority: Normal 
Options: View Full Header | View Printable Version

on the fish forums i visit there is still a lack of consensus on whether
dovii can actually exceed 20" by ay significant margin. In the past you
have mentioned keeping a 28" dovii. Do you think you could get a picture
of this monster next to a ruler? Or perhaps even take it out of the water
for an exact measurement, with a picture for us? It would be of immense
benefit to many of us in deciding just how large dovii can get."*

no word from him. GTS emailed him as well, and got no response.

I think the guy is full of sh*t









his Predatory Cichlid Tank makes you wonder just how much tankspace he REALLY has, as well, if he has to cram in fish like that


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> it should work in a 180g for a while, but long term (like, 2-3+ years from now) I think you* may *need to look into a larger tank. Basically depends on how big the dovii grows and how those two get along. Both are nasty fish, and its not really possible to tell which one will become the dominant of the two.
> 
> In the wild, dovii can reach 30", but in the aquarium I've yet to see a valid claim on a dovii of even 20" SL.
> 
> If you want it, I'd go for it. At the very least, youll have 2 years to think things out. Assuming one doesn't kill the other, of course.


 naw p45 this is what i want to do remember that pm? instead of a fh as the alpha of the tank i could do a dovii along with the jewels,salvinis and what not and i was saying if dovii are aggresive as well as fh why cant u do the same community tank with a umbee or dovii u could do with rd or fh? does that make sense?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> if dovii are aggresive as well as fh why cant u do the same community tank with a umbee or dovii u could do with rd or fh? does that make sense?


 it CAN work, to where the fish hold each other in check, with neither preservering over the other. OR, after a scuffle of some sort (it could just be gill-flaring, or a bit of mouth-locking, or all-out war), one fish will come out dominant. Once that fish becomes dominant, all the other fish are pretty much at its mercy.

With a fh and dovii, they might just develop a mutual respect for one another, but it seems that usually isnt the case-- most of the time, one fish becomes The Boss of the tank.

Dovii can potentially get very big, and once your dovii gets around 12-15", it will probably become dominant over the flowerhorn. Assuming the dovii lives to reach that size. It may then decide that a 180g with tankmates just isnt acceptable, and you may come home one day to a dead flowerhorn, if not a bunch of other dead fish as well. It may work out perfectly fine though, too. There's no way to find out except to try it.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Im obviously not an expert in flowerhorns, but do flowerhorrns have dovii in them because they look alike except that flowerhorns have the kok and they're fatter..


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> That is Stan.
> 
> Me and another serious aquarist, GTS, have been trying to get in touch with him for several weeks, now. We want him to PROVE that fish is actually 28". We've gotten no word from him whatsoever, I've emailed him twice about it and have gotten no response.
> 
> ...












i have those exact plants.. if he was 28 inches he would be MUCH bigger..










check out the dudes Nasty FAT finger.. that fish is NOT 28 inches.. its not even 15.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> thoroughbred said:
> 
> 
> > if dovii are aggresive as well as fh why cant u do the same community tank with a umbee or dovii u could do with rd or fh? does that make sense?
> ...


 p45 the toffee is gonna hurt u lol i dont want a dovii and fh i want 1 ALPHA FISH and u said i could do it with a rd or fh but i read that dovii and umbee are too agressive to do such a tank (comunity tank) and i was saying well if rd and fh are aggresive as hell and it can be done why not with aggresive ass dovii and umbee

this would be my tank

1. rd or fh or doviior umbee

then a apir of convicts,a jewel,salvini,dempsey maybe and the mbunas u told me about i just wanted to see ur thougths if that same tank could be done with the alpha fish being dovii or umbee


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

ohhhhhh heh, damn









so you basically wanna know if you can replace the rd/fh with a dovii instead

I would go for it...

I think the biggest dovii I've really heard from is 16" SL, though there is a fellow who owns a 35k gallon tank in canada who has a 19" dovii, i dont recall if that was male or not though i believe it was

dovii are pound-for-pound not any more aggressive than any other large CAs, its just the dovii grow bigger. But apparently, not MUCH bigger, heh.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> ohhhhhh heh, damn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thx bro u answered my question just gotta get rid of these caribe now


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

dovii suck...

cichla rock.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Peacock said:


> dovii suck...
> 
> cichla rock.


 why does dovii suck? from what ive read pound for pound they'll kick most if not all other cichlids


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Peacock said:


> dovii suck...
> 
> cichla rock.


screw you peacock. just for saying that I'm not gonna get any cichla for my new tank :laugh:

I should get a breeding pair of dovii


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

im sure peacock thinks a 240g is too small to keep cichla in anyway...


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

I'd tell you to get a Beani...but theyre not even in the damn trade and the worst part is....not only would they own the tank theyre so aggressive theyre beautiful.

If you want to get a dovii,you could also get a bunch of grammodes....same personality, half the size


----------

